# Pedro Obiang



## Kurt91 (4 Febbraio 2013)

Parlano bene di questi qui e quindi chiedo agli esperti del forum: com'è? E' forte come dicono? Ruolo? E' versatile? E' tecnicamente valido? E' da Milan? Quanto costa? La samp con la giusta offerta lo vende secondo voi? 

Dai dai ditemi


----------



## Kurt91 (5 Febbraio 2013)

up


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Febbraio 2013)

Molto forte,è un centro-mediano di qualità e quantità.Fisicamente devastante,aprii un thread su di lui nel vecchio MW.Non mi sbagliavo sul suo conto!


----------



## Jino (5 Febbraio 2013)

Gioca davanti la difesa, una diga con discreti piedi, un giocatore con le caratteristiche giuste per Allegri davanti la difesa. La Samp se ne priverebbe assolutamente con la giusta offerta. A me non è che piaccia tanto, però è bravino si.


----------



## MisterBet (5 Febbraio 2013)

Speriamo si possa fare quest'affare con l'inserimento di Pazzini...tra lui e Poli, prendo lui tutta la vita...


----------



## vota DC (5 Febbraio 2013)

Non lo conosco ma è antitetico al calcio. Il nome Pedro Obiang si può solo associare al missionario barbuto ciccione che picchia i prepotenti.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Febbraio 2013)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Non lo conosco ma è antitetico al calcio. Il nome Pedro Obiang si può solo associare al missionario barbuto ciccione che picchia i prepotenti.


No, ok


----------



## mefisto94 (5 Febbraio 2013)

Unisce le doti organiche africane con il calcio spagnolo. Ha fatto le giovanili all'Atletico, per cui il pallone lo sa giocare, anche bene.
Comunque, a quanto pare, è fuori dai nostri standard.


----------



## Tobi (5 Febbraio 2013)

É un nome che la.società tiene d occhio per luglio, valutazione 10 milioni.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (5 Febbraio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Gioca davanti la difesa, una diga con discreti piedi



che poi sarebbe quello che ci serve, insieme a 'sta benedetta mezzala tecnica.
il mio centrocampo dei sogni sarebbe questo:

vidal touré iniesta​
:Q___


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Febbraio 2013)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Non lo conosco ma è antitetico al calcio. Il nome Pedro Obiang si può solo associare al missionario barbuto ciccione che picchia i prepotenti.



questa è stupenda, da dove l'hai presa?


----------



## Dumbaghi (5 Febbraio 2013)

Giocatorone. Presto sarà in qualche big estera.


----------



## Hammer (6 Febbraio 2013)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Non lo conosco ma è antitetico al calcio. Il nome Pedro Obiang si può solo associare al missionario barbuto ciccione che picchia i prepotenti.



Idolo


----------



## sion (6 Febbraio 2013)

mi piaceva e lo seguivo gia' dalla B,sarebbe da prendere subito,oro per il nostro centrocampo..


----------



## vota DC (6 Febbraio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> questa è stupenda, da dove l'hai presa?



In un film Bud Spencer interpreta padre Pedro, Obiang invece mi evoca mentalmente la pancia sia per "ob" presente nella parola obeso che per il biang che potrebbe essere l'onomatopea di un rimbalzo.


----------



## Kurt91 (6 Febbraio 2013)

vota DC ha scritto:


> In un film Bud Spencer interpreta padre Pedro, Obiang invece mi evoca mentalmente la pancia sia per "ob" presente nella parola obeso che per il biang che potrebbe essere l'onomatopea di un rimbalzo.



Porgi l'altra guancia


----------



## prebozzio (6 Febbraio 2013)

Obiang è, insieme a Borja Valero, l'unico spagnolo degli ultimi quindici anni che abbia fatto bene in Italia (probabilmente gli anni sono anche assai di più ma non ho voglia di pensarci  ).


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Febbraio 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Obiang è, insieme a Borja Valero, l'unico spagnolo degli ultimi quindici anni che abbia fatto bene in Italia (probabilmente gli anni sono anche assai di più ma non ho voglia di pensarci  ).



Diciamo che gli anni sono oltre 40....


----------



## prebozzio (6 Febbraio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Diciamo che gli anni sono oltre 40....


Ma ora arriverà il solito precisino di turno a sbugiardarti: per questo ho preferito non rischiare


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Febbraio 2013)

vota DC ha scritto:


> In un film Bud Spencer interpreta padre Pedro, Obiang invece mi evoca mentalmente la pancia sia per "ob" presente nella parola obeso che per il biang che potrebbe essere l'onomatopea di un rimbalzo.


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Febbraio 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Ma ora arriverà il solito precisino di turno a sbugiardarti: per questo ho preferito non rischiare



Giusto,facciamo che non ho detto nulla.....


----------

